# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Apps, text to speech and speech recognition solutions, iSpeech, Inc., Newark, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Developer - iSpeech, Inc.

DriveSafe.ly - drivesafe.ly

----------


## Airicist

iSpeech Obama and iSpeech Bush text to speech and speech recognition

Uploaded on Aug 22, 2011




> This is a preview of iSpeech Obama and iSpeech Bush available soon on iPhone, Android and BlackBerry. The iSpeech SDK, which powers the apps, is free for mobile app developers. The SDK uses iSpeech's cloud-based text to speech (TTS) and speech recognition (ASR) APIs. The APIs are also open for non-mobile applications.

----------

